# 1-Andro Rx from IronMagLabs



## Arnold (May 8, 2009)

We were a little unsure how long it might take to get our next batch in, but we now have a semi-definitive date so the price has been *reduced to $39.99 per bottle and $79.98 for 3 bottles!

If you purchase 3 bottles that is only $26.66 each!* 

1-Andro Rx??? Pro-Hormone

*** this sale may not last long! ***


----------



## Mags (May 8, 2009)

This is a good deal! I'm looking into getting three bottles, but I'm not a great fan of one-month cycles. I always feel that by the time they kick in and take off, it's time to stop. I'm thinking of running a two-month cycle on this later in the year, but is that a bit of an overkill? I know you wanna sell this stuff, but will I see much benefit from doubling the cycle duration? I think I would, but thought it best to enquire first.  

Cheers.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 8, 2009)

Very nice deal and all the feedback I have heard is positive.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2009)

Mags said:


> This is a good deal! I'm looking into getting three bottles, but I'm not a great fan of one-month cycles. I always feel that by the time they kick in and take off, it's time to stop. I'm thinking of running a two-month cycle on this later in the year, but is that a bit of an overkill? I know you wanna sell this stuff, but will I see much benefit from doubling the cycle duration? I think I would, but thought it best to enquire first.
> 
> Cheers.



sure, you can run it 8 weeks, but I would not go any longer, so you would need 6 bottles at 6 caps per day.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> Very nice deal and all the feedback I have heard is positive.



yes sir, 100% positive so far!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2009)

Prince....I know you sell the stuff, but I was wondering if you could give me an unbiased answer to a question.  As you know I've already purchased 3 bottles which is enough for a 30 day cycle at 600mg per day.  Would the increased results of running another bottle for 10 days be worth the extra cost at this point?  What I am asking is, will whatever results I get from this stuff peak before the last 10 days, and it would be basically overkill, or would the results carry over into those extra 10 days?


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 8, 2009)

I am personally running 4 bottles for what it's worth , I like to take my cycles out to 5-6 weeks on ph's


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Prince....I know you sell the stuff, but I was wondering if you could give me an unbiased answer to a question.  As you know I've already purchased 3 bottles which is enough for a 30 day cycle at 600mg per day.  Would the increased results of running another bottle for 10 days be worth the extra cost at this point?  What I am asking is, will whatever results I get from this stuff peak before the last 10 days, and it would be basically overkill, or would the results carry over into those extra 10 days?



you could go up to 8 weeks.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2009)

tatteredsaint said:


> I am personally running 4 bottles for what it's worth , I like to take my cycles out to 5-6 weeks on ph's


 
if you don't mind another question, how do you split up your dosage?  I am currently doing 2 in the AM, 2 around noon, and another 2 around dinner time.


----------



## Mags (May 9, 2009)

I've been looking through some of the 1-Andro-RX journals on here and found this from Prince in Diablomex's.

"you can get away with an OTC product like ALRI's Restore or Ergopharm 6-OXO and a natural testosterone booster, of course I always recommend Anabolic-Matrix Rx FYI - we are working on a PCT product."

Will this still be ample for an eight-week cycle? If not, I have some trib, CEE and nolva on hand. 

Cheers.


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> if you don't mind another question, how do you split up your dosage?  I am currently doing 2 in the AM, 2 around noon, and another 2 around dinner time.



I take 2 in the morning since I lift in the morning and I feel I get an extra bit of intensity like that ,as for the rest of the day I just keep the bottle on me n pop one every 4hrs or so and I make sure I take one right before bed , that probably isn't the most convenient method but I think it keeps the levels as steady as possible in me , but I'm sure taking your doses 2 at a time would be fine the only thing I would suggest is to take them 8 hrs to even out the time between doses


----------



## highpockets (May 9, 2009)

Just my .02 worth. I've just finished a 6 week cycle of 1-Andro Rx. I ramped up the dosage throughout the cycle and finished with 800mg/day. I saw some very good results at about the 3 week point and again once I started taking 800mg/day.

I plan on running another cycle of this later this summer. My next cycle I plan on dosing 800mg/day much sooner. It could be my size/weight, 234 lbs, but I think the higher dosage will be even better for me.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 10, 2009)

Mags said:


> I've been looking through some of the 1-Andro-RX journals on here and found this from Prince in Diablomex's.
> 
> "you can get away with an OTC product like ALRI's Restore or Ergopharm 6-OXO and a natural testosterone booster, of course I always recommend Anabolic-Matrix Rx FYI - we are working on a PCT product."
> 
> ...



I would run the Nolva and use the Anabolic-Matrix along with it.


----------



## Mags (May 10, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> I would run the Nolva and use the Anabolic-Matrix along with it.


 
Nice one, just what I was after. Cheers 

Might order some this week. I won't be running it for a month or so as I have a few things going on in my life at the moment and don't know if I could give it 100% commitment like I did to the Hdrol/1-T cycle. After all, if you're gonna do it, you might as well do it properly, right? Besides, I've only been off the Hdrol for about two months now (been off the 1-T for three), so want a little more 'natural' time if that makes any sense. 

Also, just out of curiousity, is this stuff much more potent than Hdrol? I made astonishing gains from my recent Hdrol/1-T cycle (I'm not expecting those sorts of results this time around as this will be my third PH cycle in three years and I've put on a fair amount of poundage since then), so hope 600mg ED for 6-8 weeks will add a some more quality lean muscle. 

Cheers.


----------



## Mags (May 10, 2009)

Also, if I go with Anabolic-Matrix, will one bottle be enough after an 8-week run of Andro-RX, or will I need the same amount to last 8-weeks worth of PCT? Obviously, I want to make sure I rebound back to my natural best after finishing the Andro-RX cycle, but I don't want to have to fork out a load money if there's no need.

Cheers.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2009)

Good question..


----------



## Perdido (May 10, 2009)

There's 75 tablets in a bottle of Anabolic Matrix. Bottle says daily dose is 1 tablet...hope that's the answer you are looking for.


----------



## Mags (May 10, 2009)

rahaas said:


> There's 75 tablets in a bottle of Anabolic Matrix. Bottle says daily dose is 1 tablet...hope that's the answer you are looking for.


 
Do you know if that's for when it's used simply as a test booster, or for when it's being used as part of a PCT after 8 weeks of 1-Andro? For example, one tab a day might be sufficient to elevate test levels for someone whose natural test is already at a 'normal' level. However, will it be enough for someone whose natural test levels are a little lower due to the suppression from 1-Andro? If not, I'm after a dosage that would suit a PCT regime, and if that dosage would need to be extended over the 'standard' test-boosting cycle of 75 days. Hope that makes sense.

Cheers.


----------



## highpockets (May 11, 2009)

This is what I'm currently running for my PCT since finishing my 1-Andro Rx cycle:

100mg Clomid, 50mg a.m./50mg p.m.
600mg Reservatrol, 300/300
3 tabs AMRx, 2 tabs a.m./1 tab p.m.


----------



## Perdido (May 11, 2009)

Mags said:


> Do you know if that's for when it's used simply as a test booster, or for when it's being used as part of a PCT after 8 weeks of 1-Andro? For example, one tab a day might be sufficient to elevate test levels for someone whose natural test is already at a 'normal' level. However, will it be enough for someone whose natural test levels are a little lower due to the suppression from 1-Andro? If not, I'm after a dosage that would suit a PCT regime, and if that dosage would need to be extended over the 'standard' test-boosting cycle of 75 days. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Cheers.



I have no idea what the dosage would be if used as PCT. Sorry.


----------



## Mags (May 11, 2009)

highpockets said:


> This is what I'm currently running for my PCT since finishing my 1-Andro Rx cycle:
> 
> 100mg Clomid, 50mg a.m./50mg p.m.
> 600mg Reservatrol, 300/300
> 3 tabs AMRx, 2 tabs a.m./1 tab p.m.


 
How long are you running those dosages for, please? Specifically the AMRx. 

I need to know how much of the stuff I'll need to buy, so I can order it all in one batch.

Cheers.


----------



## highpockets (May 11, 2009)

Mags said:


> How long are you running those dosages for, please? Specifically the AMRx.
> 
> I need to know how much of the stuff I'll need to buy, so I can order it all in one batch.
> 
> Cheers.



Each tablet contains 450mg of Trib and I take the three each day. I've posted the link to the supplement facts below. I'm running my PCT for 6 weeks. Rob recommended this PCT to me as well as dosages.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/images/facts/amrx.jpg

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mags (May 11, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Each tablet contains 450mg of Trib and I take the three each day. I've posted the link to the supplement facts below. I'm running my PCT for 6 weeks. Rob recommended this PCT to me as well as dosages.
> 
> http://www.ironmaglabs.com/images/facts/amrx.jpg
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out if one bottle of AMRx will be sufficient after 8-weeks of Andro-RX, or whether I'll need a bit more.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2009)

Mags said:


> Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out if one bottle of AMRx will be sufficient after 8-weeks of Andro-RX, or whether I'll need a bit more.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



no, 2-3 tabs daily will not last 8 weeks.


----------



## Mags (May 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> no, 2-3 tabs daily will not last 8 weeks.


 
Obviously, I don't wanna do myself out of more money, but I tend to run PCT for as long as I do the cycle. Does this make sense? 

If there are a 120 caps in each bottle of AMRx, that's enough for 40 days which is just under six weeks worth. Therefore, will one bottle (taking three a day) that lasts for nearly 6 weeks be alright to cover an 8-week cycle of Andro-RX, or is my usual approach of 8 weeks on cycle followed by 8-weeks PCT more accurate? 

Sorry to keep harping on, but just want to make sure. 

Cheers.


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2009)

Depends on you really and how you feel. IMO, 6 weeks will be plenty.
Just don't start another cycle during that 2 weeks.


----------



## Mags (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for your patience as well as your help, guys.


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2009)

Mags said:


> Obviously, I don't wanna do myself out of more money, but I tend to run PCT for as long as I do the cycle. Does this make sense?
> 
> If there are a 120 caps in each bottle of AMRx, that's enough for 40 days which is just under six weeks worth. Therefore, will one bottle (taking three a day) that lasts for nearly 6 weeks be alright to cover an 8-week cycle of Andro-RX, or is my usual approach of 8 weeks on cycle followed by 8-weeks PCT more accurate?
> 
> ...



2 caps, twice daily is recommended, also that is the *new version* of our product, not sure if Bodybuilding.com is shipping the new one yet, I guess you could make a special request as they do have some in stock.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 11, 2009)

Mags said:


> Do you know if that's for when it's used simply as a test booster, or for when it's being used as part of a PCT after 8 weeks of 1-Andro? For example, one tab a day might be sufficient to elevate test levels for someone whose natural test is already at a 'normal' level. However, will it be enough for someone whose natural test levels are a little lower due to the suppression from 1-Andro? If not, I'm after a dosage that would suit a PCT regime, and if that dosage would need to be extended over the 'standard' test-boosting cycle of 75 days. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Cheers.



I ran Anabolic Matrix as a test booster in my first cycle pct for Havoc. I would say start at the recommened dosage and see how that works then decide if you want to up the dose or not.


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> I ran Anabolic Matrix as a test booster in my first cycle pct for Havoc. I would say start at the recommened dosage and see how that works then decide if you want to up the dose or not.



did you find it beneficial for this?


----------



## Mags (May 12, 2009)

I just need to clear a few things up as my math isn't brilliant. If I have four bottles of 1-Andro, all with 60x100mg caps, that would last 40 days at 6 caps a day? Is this right?

If so, that means, at that dose (which everyone seems to say is a more effective dose for folks over 200+lbs - with possibly anything up to 800mg being ideal), four bottles would only last for just under six weeks. Therefore, I think my 8-week cycle idea is out of the window as four bottles alone, including shipping, is $177.95.

That's pretty expensive. I know we're all in business to make money, but if this product seems to yield better results at much higher doses, is there a high-strength version possibly coming to market in the future? 

Again, you don't want to do yourself out of any money, and I'm not having a pop at the price (as I've said to others before: if you want something that much, you'll just have pay what is asked). However, for those of us who are bigger, therefore seemingly need larger doses, a high-strength version would be better. Having said that, I know this product hasn't been around for that long so we're all still seeing how well it works, and at what doses, and for how long etc. 

I know the deal you've got on this at the moment is great and is a steal with the free shipping. However, for folks who are overseas where the deal doesn't apply, the option of trying such a promising product (at the amount needed to produce best results, that is) suddenly isn't an option. Which is a real shame.

If my calculations are waaayy off, then apologies and simply ignore most of the above


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2009)

Mags said:


> I just need to clear a few things up as my math isn't brilliant. If I have four bottles of 1-Andro, all with 60x100mg caps, that would last 40 days at 6 caps a day? Is this right?
> 
> If so, that means, at that dose (which everyone seems to say is a more effective dose for folks over 200+lbs - with possibly anything up to 800mg being ideal), four bottles would only last for just under six weeks. Therefore, I think my 8-week cycle idea is out of the window as four bottles alone, including shipping, is $177.95.
> 
> ...



correct on the dosage, at 6 caps daily that is a 40 day cycle.

honestly 1-Andro is one of the most expensive PH compounds on the market right now (raw material from the manufacturer), it costs triple of what some of the others cost, and I GUARANTEE that we are using an extremely high grade raw material!!! Which I think this is evident with the 100% positive feedback we have received so far with this product. There are a few other manufacturers that sell 1-Andro and they are priced higher. The reason I chose 1-Andro is I personally think it's the best and safest compound, comparable to the original 1-AD by Ergopharm.


----------



## Mags (May 13, 2009)

Prince said:


> correct on the dosage, at 6 caps daily that is a 40 day cycle.
> 
> honestly 1-Andro is one of the most expensive PH compounds on the market right now (raw material from the manufacturer), it costs triple of what some of the others cost, and I GUARANTEE that we are using an extremely high grade raw material!!! Which I think this is evident with the 100% positive feedback we have received so far with this product. There are a few other manufacturers that sell 1-Andro and they are priced higher. The reason I chose 1-Andro is I personally think it's the best and safest compound, comparable to the original 1-AD by Ergopharm.


 
I am by no means knocking the quality of the product. Like you said, all the feedback on the board and elsewhere is positive. And the promising gains people are reporting support that the material is a high standard. It was just the combined price of having to buy so much for a cycle, the shipping and the tax that was letting it down. I know this is not your fault by any means ??? with a global recession in full swing, good things are getting pricier - and you???re already doing your best to ensure your customers get a good deal with your sale. It???s just a shame for us overseas guys (and the heavier guys who seem to need a larger amount of the stuff) who can???t afford it. Like I said before, four bottles of the 1-Andro (the minimum needed for a optimal-dose six-week cycle) with shipping is just shy of $180 ??? and that???s before forking out for PCT supps (and the usual duties/tax we get busted for each time). This makes it an impractical choice for a lot of folks, meaning they'd go on to buy something else that wasn't 1-AD. Having said that, I guess you get what you pay for. In this case, one might have to pay more than usual, but they???ll be getting a compound that???s better than usual. And of course, many will happily pay for this safer alternative to methylated PHs. Hey, if I had the money, I'd probably not be ranting and just buying. However, that's not the case at this moment in time. I think this would be a great product and cycle, but it's one that's just a bit too expensive for me right now.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2009)

oh I hear ya, I hate the fact that selling overseas is so difficult, I know I am missing a HUGE market, not only UK but even Canada, it's a bummer that in this day and age things cannot be easier as far a shipping acrossed borders.


----------

